# Do your dogs sleep in your bed?



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

How many of you let your pup sleep in bed with you or do you have them in their own beds on the floor?
We had to move our guy out of the bed into the hall in his own bed last week because I was losing so much sleep and it got to be a health problem. He would jump on me during the night and wake me up and once awake I can't fall back asleep so many nights would get only one or two hours. I was a zombie.
He has to be in the hall because our bedroom is carpeted and I don't yet trust him not to use it as a pee pad. He's totally reliable at night to use his pad but the rest of the house is hard floor. He has freedom at night. I used a baby gate for a few nights so he could see me but I think that might have encouraged him to whine to get my attention. I tell him to shush and he does so maybe he's just checking to see if I'm still there. Tonight I will close the door. I feel sorry for him but guys, I've got to get some sleep! Has anyone else had to do this?
My family thinks I baby him and worry about him too much and that he needs to be a big boy and learn to sleep alone. It's not like he's shoved into another room far from us, he's just outside the door.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy sleeps with us, my daughters dog that lives with us, Jojo, sleeps in his kennel. I think it's a preference. We didn't allow Izzy to sleep with us when she was a puppy. She also slept in her kennel. My husband is a light sleeper and was afraid she would keep him up if she moved a lot, but after a month or so, he now doesn't notice if she changes position. She doesn't "jump" on us unless we move around early in the morning. She thinks its time to get up around 5:00 since the alarm goes off around 5:30. Even on the weekends. That has been the hardest part for us, no more sleeping in, she wants to get up, go into the living room, and go back to sleep there. Sometime I want to put her back in her kennel. But some mornings when she is lying next to me, looking at me with that cute little face, I am glad she sleeps with us.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo sleeps with us and Zach likes his bed, but Zach pops up in the morning for a cuddle.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine allow us to sleep on their tempurpedic! Lol. We didn't let Lou in the bed at first but he cried and kept us awake, so we tried putting the kennel next to the bed still cried, I was exhausted and let him in to cuddle until he'd fall asleep and then I'd put him in the kennel. Eventually I just let him stay. Once we got the girls we just let them sleep with us. They don't wake us up moving around but they each have their spots and stay there pretty much until one of us gets up. Good luck, I know how exhausted you must be!


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with Donna... All three of mine allow us to sleep with them. When we first got Sophie at 4 months old we had her baby-gated in the bathroom down the hall. She started crying and after 20 min my husband said.. " Please go do something with her!!" So i rescued her from the bathroom and put her in the bed between us and that is where she has been for the last 6 yrs. Now fast forward two more babies... They take the whole bed and my husband and I cling for dear life on the edge. He has offered to get a bigger bed, but that would just mean more sprawling room for them. It is amazing how a 4 lb, 8 lb and 11 lb dog can take up soooo much room!!!

BTW, my husband says when I said do something with "her", I didnt mean bring her to bed with us.... I tell him, yes you did. It was implied. ;o) .. He says... we'll I wouldnt have it any other way now. But no more puppies, we cant get a bigger bed!

Good luck!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Lorie - we have a King size bed and like you we hang on the edge! Lou is the biggest but takes up the least space - he sleeps in a ball at my feet, usually in the same spot all night! Dallas likes to sleep right next to me all cuddled up - Nola however, is the one that sleeps crossways - she's the smallest but seems to take up the most space! Plus I usually wake up with dog toes or worse in my face! Would I change it - not in a million years!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I wish I could have him in our bed. Every time I move he pops up and thinks it's play time. I just can't get back to sleep. I tried putting his bed in the middle and having him stay in it but no go, he's antsy, constantly changing position and pawing at the bottom of it trying to make a nest. It's just not meant to be.
He gets plenty of cuddle time during the day so I suppose I shouldn't feel guilty.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine sleeps in the bed. Every morning around 5 a.m. I awake to her cute little face patiently staring at me, waiting for my eyes to open so she can do a bathroom run outside and have her breakfast. Some mornings if I take to long to open my eyes she will give the tiniest little whimper. After that most mornings it's back to sleep for another hour or so.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine sleep in an x pen next to our bed. I have always been afraid that they would fall out of our bed - they are so little - and could really get hurt.
When they were younger, they would cry to be picked up, but our dog trainer said to ignore them for a few nights and they would learn. It was hard, but after a couple of nights they stopped and now seem very happy to sleep in their own beds in their pen. They have a puppy pad in there just in case.
We did buy a white noise machine. Someone here recommended it. It has been a life saver. We also have an elderly dog who shuffles around at night, so it really helps if you are a light sleeper.
It is hard when they are puppies - they just want to play all the time! I think they are happy with whatever they are used to. They like routine.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine all sleep in kennels at night. I would never get any sleep. I worry about Whitney falling off the bed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My beds too high, they would jump off. Steps... They would jump from them too. Mine are in their crates right by my bed. The other day I woke up to see Dewey's crate door wide open. He was sleeping away, not even trying to leave. I must of not latched it well enough. My last group of dogs all slept with us, on our lower bed. My Eerie shared my pillow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine slept all nite from day one (4 months old) and did not pee in the bed so it was a safe place ie no accidents, rather than running loose and he whined in the kennel. worked out for me but I do what you do for one cat, he keeps me awake so he stays downstairs. 

One cat is great and sleeps all nite, so she can stay upstairs. Last nite I kept both cats downstairs but the "good" cat opened the door, and let them both out , waking me up at 6am!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine sleep with us .. yup on high bed... no one has fallen off.. (paws crossed that never happens!!) no one pees... when the lights go out they know time for sleep, if the tv is on they will play and jump around so that is the time I give them their chews, when the lights go off, chews are taken away and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-- 

All I have to do is say let's go night night in our beddies.... and they go crazy... they know it is chew time!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey has always slept in my bed since day one and he is really good about it so we have never had any issues. He sleeps like a log and will sleep in for as long as I'm in bed. Emma used to sleep in her crate or Sturdibag on my bed side table up until she was one year old. She cried a couple of times as a puppy but got used to it pretty fast. I used to worry she would fall off the bed or get squished (yikes!) or have an accident...so a crate worked well for us for a while. For her first birthday last year I let her sleep in the bed with Bailey and I as a "special treat"...she did pretty well...and she has been sleeping on the bed ever since then! She mostly follows Bailey wherever he moves on the bed and snuggles with him...but once in a while she will snuggle up to me too. 

You could try putting one of those small pop up pens in your room for your pup to sleep in. Emma sleeps in her pen sometimes when we travel and she does really well with that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sophieanne said:


> I agree with Donna... All three of mine allow us to sleep with them. When we first got Sophie at 4 months old we had her baby-gated in the bathroom down the hall. She started crying and after 20 min my husband said.. " Please go do something with her!!" So i rescued her from the bathroom and put her in the bed between us and that is where she has been for the last 6 yrs. Now fast forward two more babies... They take the whole bed and my husband and I cling for dear life on the edge. He has offered to get a bigger bed, but that would just mean more sprawling room for them. It is amazing how a 4 lb, 8 lb and 11 lb dog can take up soooo much room!!!
> 
> BTW, my husband says when I said do something with "her", I didnt mean bring her to bed with us.... I tell him, yes you did. It was implied. ;o) .. He says... we'll I wouldnt have
> 
> ...


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Paula,

My husband still picks at me about the first night. Sophie still has her "spot" which is between us. She lays butted up to my husband on her back and goes to sleep with him rubbing her belly. Sammie is by our feet and Sydnie is still finding her place. She lays on top of my pillow right next to me. I also have a high bed. We have steps that go to a trunk at the end of the bed then they jump from the trunk to the bed. I have always been scared someone was going to fall. And trust me... Everyone has been "pushed" by an older sibling at least once!!! 

They all know when the lights go out it is night night time. No play time. And no toys in the bed, as Sydnie loves to play with her toys in the bed.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Both my fur-girls sleep with us. They always have. Husband, I, and two 8 lb. Maltese in our king-size bed. My husband even built baby side-rails out of beautiful cherry-wood to protect them. The headboard and foot-board protect them from falling off in the other directions. They have a beautiful cherry-wood ramp my husband built that curves around the foot of the bed so they can get off and on easily to use their pee pads. :thumbsup: 

I love :wub: the fur-girls with us and so does he....except one thing. It makes personal time with your partner quite difficult. :w00t::blink: My one fur-child especially seems to want to announce to the world by barking her head off that something is very wrong in the bedroom even if hubby only wants a little kiss. :w00t: :blink: :HistericalSmiley:I can't change our pattern at this point for these two fur-babies...but for that reason...I would suggest/advise NOT letting fur-kids sleep with you from the start.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am allergic to dogs (I know crazy right? :w00t: ) so Bella does not sleep in our bed. She sleeps anywhere else she wants though. We have a couple of guest beds, my husbands "man cave" furniture, her own many beds, her crate or wherever. She has free run of the house and she likes it that way. She's only been on my bed a couple of times ever and she looks thoroughly confused by it lol. I love her and she loves us...it's what works  .


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck has slept with me from day one. He goes through moods as to where. Sometimes it is on my pillow, sometimes on my head, sometimes wedged into the small of my back. His current position is across my ankles. I was always afraid I would crush him, but he seems to move with me throughout the night. When Luck started to get sick last year, the first behavioral change was that it took to the floor at night.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the views on this subject. There are so many of you with quiet little pups who don't wake you up. I'm jealous. 
As I type this he's right here cuddled up to me on the sofa keeping my left elbow warm. He doesn't lack for love but he will have to learn to sleep in his own bed and let mom get some rest. At some point I hope we can trust him in the carpeted bedroom and put it in there but that's down the road. 
He's somewhere between 2 and 4 years old and not a puppy but I think he was starved for affection before we rescued him and trying to make up for it now. He wants constant attention and has over bonded to me. He will accept my husband's attention if I'm not around but when I'm here it's all me. If I ignore him because I have things to do he stares at me from one of his several beds looking hurt. He's only been here a couple of months so hopefully with time he will learn to be a little more independent and secure. It's a process.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Jan, you don't need to feel a bit guilty about not letting your guy share your bed. It is most important that we get our sleep to be good moms and dads to our fluff kids! Out of all of our family dogs, 3 out of 6 sleep in our beds (Zooey included), 2 are in a crate, and one is on her bed on the floor. You have to do what works best for your situation.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine sleeps in his crate right next to our bed which is high. Good to have him used to being crated a little... You never know what will happen in life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Four of our six sleep with me...there's no more room for Stan, so he now sleeps on the couch....:innocent:

Ava sleeps right next to my head, Abbey sleeps next to my stomach, Archie sleeps at my feet...and Mona Lisa burrows in a robe I keep on the bed just for her. Tinker sleeps on the top of his large crate (just like Snoopy) and Baby Chyna still sleeps in her xpen. 

It works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Up until 3 days ago Sophie slept in a crate next to the bed. About a year ago I had to drape blanket over the crate because she too would wake up in the middle of the night ready to play, even if we had just gone to bed 2 hours before. Having that blanket there really helped us. But 3 days ago she started sleeping in the bed with us. I'm exhausted, but I'm trying to figured out of that's because I just got a new job and have to wake up earlier, or if it's because I have a little beg hog on my hands


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All five sleep with is, we can't sleep without them... can we say P-whipped...Puppy -whipped..
We bought our king bed when we just had Amy, how on 14 pound cocker spaniel can hog the whole bed should be a scientific phenomena to be studied...

Our five manage to do it pretty well, our bed it high so we have steps and they're pretty good about staying on the bed.If they have to potty, they wake us up... any time...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> We bought our king bed when we just had Amy, how on 14 pound cocker spaniel can hog the whole bed should be a scientific phenomena to be studied...



Haha, I know how you feel!! Sophie is 5lbs, and we have a queen sized bed. Somehow Sophie has managed to (while curled in a ball) take up half the bed and push her daddy and myself into the wall on the other half of the bed...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Both of mine sleep in the high bed with me. I tried to crate them when they came and it worked for a short time, but they wanted to be in the bed with me. They don't wander around, they go to sleep. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ann Mother said:


> Mine sleeps in his crate right next to our bed which is high. Good to have him used to being crated a little... You never know what will happen in life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As much as I would love having the girls sleep with us I do think it is best that they are crate trained. Having had a very sick Maltese who did fall from the bed because she was having neurological issues I was very thankful at the end that she would sleep in her crate. She could not be trusted alone because she could jump on the sofa and would fall off. Mine happily go into the crates because we make it a positive experience. All you have to say is "cookie night night" and they run to their bedroom:chili:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia has slept with us from day one. She sleeps either on big heart-shaped pillow that is positioned between our pillows on a king-sized bed, or behind my head. My feet hang off the bed, but I've gotten so used to it now, that I don't think I'd be comfortable any other way. She will wake me during the night if she has to go, but rarely is it before 5am... Usually, around 8-9 or so she wakes up and leans over and starts licking my face. *

*Our bed is high also, and she has gone off twice. Once early on when we first got her and one of the cats scared her...now she pays no attention to them except to chase them through the house...and once when she thought she heard something outside. Now, she never ventures too close to the edge and if she does, all I have to say is "back up" and she does immediately. *

*She knows "ready for bed"? She beats me to the bedside and she goes right to her spot and once the lights are out she's out shortly after. I can always tell...she gives a big contented sigh and then she snores a little bit...LOL*


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley sleeps with me. The first few days in his hard plastic carrier on my bed then in a little dog bed on my bed and now just on me bed. I have to force him to cuddle with me. He's not about that life. I smother him until I fall asleep and then he goes to his spot. Sometimes I'll wake up with his bum on my head...he does that on the couch too..
My bed is very high, he shows no interest in jumping off and I trust him. When I fell like I can let him roam at night I'll move my bed foot thing back to the end of my bed. He would crawl off then get upset because he couldn't come back up on his own. When he wants off he will whine but he was able to hold it through the night after a few weeks. 

One night he had an upset tummy and he barked so loud and I took him down and he had the poop butt. I love that he thinks its his bed too and will try not to soil it. I also got a waterproof mattress cover (a quiet one, the plastic ones sound horrid)


----------

